# Red capped manakin



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Watching a nature show and this bird came on. Thought I'd share with birdie friends, in case it's never been posted. It is too funny- at about 37 seconds in they show his "dance". It is something else! Let's see if this link shows up...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing: 
Oh my!! That was the funniest video ever!
What a character and such hilarious moves he has. :laughing2:

Thank you for sharing this -- I truly LOVED it!*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

:laughing::clap::clap::laugh: omg hahaha.that's so cute and funny.I l8ved the video.thanks so very much.blessings always :green pied:


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Hilarious!! How on earth do they DO that? Sooo funny


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's hilarious! :laughing: They didn't even look real . Thank you so much for posting that!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, this is awesome, the manakin has some really serious dance moves! 
Thank you for sharing this video with us!


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

it is hilarious! I can't believe it, it looks fake almost


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That was hilarious! I can't imagine moving that fast, it's unbelievable how he "dances"! 

I love his bold colours, what a handsome little guy!


----------

